# 6.0 L mileage improvements ???



## bullseye

Just bought a '06 GMC 1500hd.  Looking at doing some improvements for performance and mileage.It's got a gas 6.0 L engine with 3.73 gears. What have you guys done for this ???? 
1) cold air intake ?? 
2) programmer ??
3) exhaust ??
I still want the truck to sound and preform better than stock. And yes I know driving like a granny will improve mileage but I just want to improve things so its a little easier on fuel and be able to pull my trailers just a little better !! Let me know !! Thanks !!


----------



## B&B

Two words, custom tune. Do a little searching here using those keywords and you'll find a few threads on the subject already.


----------



## mayhem

Yep, custom tune is about the only thing you're gonna get anything useful out of. Its a 6.0 in a heavy duty truck...be glad if you get 13, most of us don't. Those 3.73 gears are a huge help though. 

i've heard guys getting upwards of 15mpg in a 6.0 after a custom tune. YMMV.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I wont delve into it deeply as there are plenty of threads now with the info there. But I have all the upgrades you are looking to do, and it will help a bunch!!! Mine is tuned thru Nelson Performance. Very good people to deal with and have very good support. Just kinda stinks they are all the way in Texas. I also recommend going with a set of under drive pulleys as well. Seems like a very popular upgrade the guys do on these trucks on the Chevy sites I roam.


----------



## mkwl

If you think you're getting bad mileage, try a 2500HD with the 4.10 gears- then you'll really be hurting for fuel lol... remember- we don't buy trucks for their fuel mileage :laughing:

I drive like a granny 90% of the time, and I'm lucky to squeeze 12.5 MPG on the highway


----------



## nate456789

I honestly got 17 mpg in my 09 HD last fall. 3.73 gears. Truck had about 3K miles on it.
The trip was All highway, it was a 2 hour drive at around 65 to 70 mph.
Reset everything on the fill up and calculated it as I was driving and also compared it when I did a fill up.

I noticed there is about a 3% error consistently in what the ECM says the trucks fuel used is and what the pump says. 
It was consistently 15 to 16 mpg until towards the end of the run it went over 17 mpg. Throw in the error factor and it was a solid 17.

I will have to search for the mods to see if I can improve my mileage. I was told that if you mod the ECM that is will void the warranty on the engine. To me that is not worth better MPG

Am I mislead on this?


----------



## plowguy43

I don't get how the 5.3 guys can claim 20mpg in the 1500's but the 6.0 gets much worse. I understand its a heavier truck, and .7 liters bigger of an engine, but they are a very similar engine (basically the same from what I understand). 

B&B any info you can share?


----------



## mkwl

plowguy43;984248 said:


> I don't get how the 5.3 guys can claim 20mpg in the 1500's but the 6.0 gets much worse. I understand its a heavier truck, and .7 liters bigger of an engine, but they are a very similar engine (basically the same from what I understand).
> 
> B&B any info you can share?


B&B will be able to shed more light on this than I, but I believe it's really the 4.10 gearing that kills the MPG's- GREAT for torque, but bad for MPG's...


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

nate456789;984218 said:


> I honestly got 17 mpg in my 09 HD last fall. 3.73 gears. Truck had about 3K miles on it.
> The trip was All highway, it was a 2 hour drive at around 65 to 70 mph.
> Reset everything on the fill up and calculated it as I was driving and also compared it when I did a fill up.
> 
> I noticed there is about a 3% error consistently in what the ECM says the trucks fuel used is and what the pump says.
> It was consistently 15 to 16 mpg until towards the end of the run it went over 17 mpg. Throw in the error factor and it was a solid 17.
> 
> I will have to search for the mods to see if I can improve my mileage. I was told that if you mod the ECM that is will void the warranty on the engine. To me that is not worth better MPG
> 
> Am I mislead on this?


On a custom tuned ECM, the tune is actually locked, so no one can screw with it or find it. Not unless the guy with the scanner really knows what he is looking for. I could be wrong with the newer trucks though.


plowguy43;984248 said:


> I don't get how the 5.3 guys can claim 20mpg in the 1500's but the 6.0 gets much worse. I understand its a heavier truck, and .7 liters bigger of an engine, but they are a very similar engine (basically the same from what I understand).
> 
> B&B any info you can share?


The 6.0 shares the same block, except it is bored out bigger and I believe they share the same heads. The cam is different and a few other internal parts. The 4.8, 5.3, 5.7 (97 newer vette, camaro, trans am) and the 6.0 are all based on the LS1 design. All of the parts can interchange between the engines except for pistons, connecting rods and some other small details.


----------



## andcon83

Does the tune void any warranty? I can get 15mpg with mine doing a constant 50-55mph. All stock with 4.10s.


----------



## mossman381

You can do those mods, but don't expect very much improvement. They will help a little. I usually do the exhaust not because I want more power or fuel economy but because I like the sound. Remember the more power you make the more fuel it takes. One more thing you could do to help your fuel economy is change to synthetic fluids.


----------



## bullseye

mossman381;984455 said:


> You can do those mods, but don't expect very much improvement. They will help a little. I usually do the exhaust not because I want more power or fuel economy but because I like the sound. Remember the more power you make the more fuel it takes. One more thing you could do to help your fuel economy is change to synthetic fluids.


Thats what I kind of thought!! I do agree with the synthetic fluid change over, I had planned on that already. I did that in my Avalanche and I think it helped.*Now for the loaded question ..... What brand of syn. fluids ??? Diff ?? Tranmission and transfer case?? Engine??* I used Mobil 1 in the Ava but is there something better ??? GM uses Mobil 1 in alot of their vehicles but should a guy use something different?? why??? 
*Has any one tried AFE cold air intake with the dry filter ???* ( I don't really care for K&N) I did try "Tru Flow" filter in my truck I had before my Ava. I liked it but don't know if it helped with anything(mileage or preformance). 
Keep me informed as I want to start buying some of this stuff soon !!

'


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

A cold air intake just makes a bunch of noise under the hood on a stock truck. A tune will do 10x more than any bolt ons will do. I would suggest doing all your little add ons, then put a tune in. Putting a bunch of parts on these new trucks is about worthless unless you actually get the thing tuned for them. I gained easily 4-5 mpg just on the tune alone. Plus the firmness of the trans shifts and the power gains are more than worth it. I can light the tires on the 1-2 shift with no issue now. It will make that 5500 lb truck feel like it is a 2000 lb sports car, well at least mine does.


----------



## mayhem

nate456789;984218 said:


> I noticed there is about a 3% error consistently in what the ECM says the trucks fuel used is and what the pump says.
> It was consistently 15 to 16 mpg until towards the end of the run it went over 17 mpg. Throw in the error factor and it was a solid 17.


Original tires?


----------



## deere615

Just subscribing to this becuase I will be interested in what is all said. Mine is not horrible on gas but its not good either. Like mkwl said I don't buy trucks for fuel mileage but to work them


----------



## nate456789

Yes the truck was brand new. It only had 3k miles. I only have 5200 on it now. 
You think the tires have something to do with the 3% error?


----------



## bluefishbob

09 2500 HD. love my gm built 6 speed auto. 17-18 on hghwy if im not on the gas.......


----------



## mossman381

bullseye;984589 said:


> Thats what I kind of thought!! I do agree with the synthetic fluid change over, I had planned on that already. I did that in my Avalanche and I think it helped.*Now for the loaded question ..... What brand of syn. fluids ??? Diff ?? Tranmission and transfer case?? Engine??* I used Mobil 1 in the Ava but is there something better ??? GM uses Mobil 1 in alot of their vehicles but should a guy use something different?? why???
> *Has any one tried AFE cold air intake with the dry filter ???* ( I don't really care for K&N) I did try "Tru Flow" filter in my truck I had before my Ava. I liked it but don't know if it helped with anything(mileage or preformance).
> Keep me informed as I want to start buying some of this stuff soon !!'


I would get Royal Purple. I might cost more, but I think it is worth it.


----------



## B&B

Just a couple from the archives...

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=82496

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=65130

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=61537


----------



## lesedwards

*Program Tunner*



B&B;983841 said:


> Two words, custom tune. Do a little searching here using those keywords and you'll find a few threads on the subject already.


No matter what it cost go get your truck programed. I have a 2004 GMC 2500 4X4 Crew Cab 6.0 L 3:73 gears. I had mine done last week and what a difference. Like everything from shifting to horse power to gas mileage to torque. He told me he figures I will see about an extra 6 mpg, 35 HP & 75lbs more torque and he was right. It has som much more power plus a great response when you hit the pedal, it cost me $399.00 but well worth it. Don't bother with the chips and the on screen hardware in your cab just go have the plug in tune and up plug.


----------



## mycirus

Is there anywhere in Mass to get a retune? I am sick of 9 MPG.


----------



## mayhem

nate456789;984800 said:


> Yes the truck was brand new. It only had 3k miles. I only have 5200 on it now.
> You think the tires have something to do with the 3% error?


No, but alot of guys tend to replace their OEM 245/75/16's wiht 265/75/16's, which would account for a variance.

My truck doesn't have a trip computer, but the ones I've used have never been precisely accurate. My 2002 Altima was always way off in its MPG calculations...read about 12% high. My wife's Audi is pretty good, within a few tenths of a MPG in its calculations when I've checked it, but I just never use it anymore...I always do my economy calculations longhand.



> Is there anywhere in Mass to get a retune? I am sick of 9 MPG.


Not sure, most of the places I know of are mail order places. You pay a core charge adn fill out an option sheet for your truck and they will burn you a custom tune on a spare computer module...they mail it you and you hook it upa nd send them your old one and they refund the core charge. Some shops will vary and may send you a computer to do some logging and examine any modifications you may have as well.

Alot of guys on fullsizechevy.com swear by these guys.

http://blackbearperformance.com/

Note that I have yet to take this step myself, I'm just regurgitating information here.


----------



## mycirus

I tried to hook up with Blackbear on my way back from Florida in Nov. I was gonna stop in Va and get it done but he was out of town so I couldnt get it done.


----------



## nate456789

B&B;985240 said:


> Just a couple from the archives...
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=82496
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=65130
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=61537


Thanks B&B - Good stuff!


----------



## chris694205

i have the 8.1 with the allison and i have done some serious debating on a custom tune... lesEdwards, where did you get yours tuned?? is it something you have to send your computer out for or what.. i know i can get some serious power out of this 8.1


----------



## lesedwards

chris694205;985772 said:


> i have the 8.1 with the allison and i have done some serious debating on a custom tune... lesEdwards, where did you get yours tuned?? is it something you have to send your computer out for or what.. i know i can get some serious power out of this 8.1


I had mine done at BR Powersports. Yes he said he can do some amazing things woth the diesels. I use to get around 200km out of a tank and since I had this don last tank I got just short of 300km and I filled up last night before I went salting and right now I have used a 1/4 of a tank and I am at 103km so it is getting better which is what he said.


----------



## lesedwards

chris694205;985772 said:


> i have the 8.1 with the allison and i have done some serious debating on a custom tune... lesEdwards, where did you get yours tuned?? is it something you have to send your computer out for or what.. i know i can get some serious power out of this 8.1


Sorry I did not answer your other question. He plugged in his tunner took my truck for a run brought it back uploaded the info to his laptop wrote a new program uploaded it to my truck took it for another ride and wow what a difference all in about an hour.


----------



## chris694205

wow.. mine is actually gas but i need to find a place around me to do this for mine


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

chris694205;985803 said:


> wow.. mine is actually gas but i need to find a place around me to do this for mine


Black Bear would be a good one. Most of the other will just send you a computer while you keep driving the truck. Get the new one, and send the stock one back. They use it and if you ever do any upgrades, etc they will do a free re-tune or send you software to upload. Or if you sell the truck, they will send a stock computer back. A tune will do wonders for the 8.1 I know those motors are powerhouses from the get go, but there is alot of potential left.


----------



## chris694205

well i just emailed them.. im pretty excited.. i love flyin by those ford V10s up hills now it will be even better


----------



## nate456789

chris694205;986233 said:


> well i just emailed them.. im pretty excited.. i love flyin by those ford V10s up hills now it will be even better


Yeah I emailed Black Bear this morning and mentioned this site. Hopefully he will get back with me.


----------



## nate456789

*BlackBear Pricing*

Justin got back with me last night. Here is the pricing and lead times for my 2009 2500HD:

"If you are interested in a scan cable mail order tune, the price will be $300 for the tune, $220 for the ECM and TCM core charges and $400 for the scan cable security deposit. Both the core charges and scan cable deposit are fully refundable. When all is said and done, you're looking at $300-520 for a scan cable mail order tune. We presently have about a 6-7 week waiting list."


----------



## B&B

Scan cable tunes are always 6-7 weeks out as there's only so many scan kits to go around. Would be worth the wait in your case though Nate. A cable tune will get you the most power and MPG's thats available from the truck.


----------



## RCsLawncare

Hey B&B, with my 8.1, think its worth doing the tune as well? I am considering it as I think it would really wake my truck up!


----------



## B&B

RCsLawncare;987827 said:


> Hey B&B, with my 8.1, think its worth doing the tune as well? I am considering it as I think it would really wake my truck up!


Absolutely yes without a doubt no question about it. Don't even think about it just do it. Worth every penny and will pay for itself in increased MPG's. Same with the 5.3's and 6.0's too.

Hows that for assurance?


----------



## chcav1218

mycirus;985343 said:


> Is there anywhere in Mass to get a retune? I am sick of 9 MPG.


There's a Dyno shop on Route One North in Peabody. (Newbury Street), I think they may offer PCM tunes


----------



## nate456789

B&B;987675 said:


> Scan cable tunes are always 6-7 weeks out as there's only so many scan kits to go around. Would be worth the wait in your case though Nate. A cable tune will get you the most power and MPG's thats available from the truck.


Yeah I am going to do it. I am thinking about hanging on to the original chips. I would hate to get burned on the warranty if my truck burnt a valve or threw a rod or something.
The way my stuff has been breaking it might be a good $220 insurance plan.

If I could get 19 mpg out of my truck, that would make my day. I am a little crazy with calculating the MPG and trying to make it better. When I hit 17 MPG you would have thought we won the super bowl or something.
I know its a HD and I bought it to work. But it gives me something to do.
A years worth of saved MPG will pay for the tune, and the truck will drive better. 
Seems like a no brainer.


----------



## mayhem

17 and you want more? I'd give my left nut for any-teen economy.

Amazing what 10 years of development can do...when my truck was new it was remarkable to get 12-13 out of a 3/4 ton wiht a 6.0 motor...now the equivalent truck 10 years alter is getting 17 and there's still room for improvement.


----------



## mycirus

chcav1218;987878 said:


> There's a Dyno shop on Route One North in Peabody. (Newbury Street), I think they may offer PCM tunes


I will have to look into that. Thanks.


----------



## lesedwards

*8 mpg*

I have a 2004 GMC Crew Cab 2500 6.0 L and I was getting around 8 to 9 MPG so I had my truck computer tunned and now I would say I am around 14 MPG still think the way to go is a Duramax Diesel. Looking at an 2007 GMC Ext Cab 2500 HD for $35,000.00 with 54,000 km


----------



## RCsLawncare

RCsLawncare;987827 said:


> Hey B&B, with my 8.1, think its worth doing the tune as well? I am considering it as I think it would really wake my truck up!


Get this snow and Im ordering it up!


----------



## lesedwards

*Just get rrrr done*

You will love it. Your 8.1 will have all kinds of power and better gas milleage. My 6.0 L is an altogether different truck now.


----------



## andcon83

Does the computer mod void any warranty??


----------



## lesedwards

That I do not know about, never looked into it becasue mine is a 2004 and has no warranty left on it. What I can say is if you ever had a problem they can up load the stock settings as quick as they uploaded the preformance settings.


----------



## andcon83

Somebody told me they can tell when it has been messed with, even if it is put back to stock. I would like to do it, but am afraid of voiding the warranty. I hate to have to pay for any powertrain parts.


----------



## lesedwards

I have no idea on that. Why don't you give Bernie a call at (Power Source and ask him that is where I had mine done. (877) 877-2430


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

lesedwards;985333 said:


> No matter what it cost go get your truck programed. I have a 2004 GMC 2500 4X4 Crew Cab 6.0 L 3:73 gears. I had mine done last week and what a difference. Like everything from shifting to horse power to gas mileage to torque. He told me he figures I will see about an extra 6 mpg, 35 HP & 75lbs more torque and he was right. It has som much more power plus a great response when you hit the pedal, it cost me $399.00 but well worth it. Don't bother with the chips and the on screen hardware in your cab just go have the plug in tune and up plug.


6mpg increase? Sounds like a good sales pitch


----------



## lesedwards

Well lets put it this way. I have gone from 240 km for a tank to 340 km for a tank. Mostly all town driving.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

So more like a 3mpg gain which sounds more realistic.


----------



## lesedwards

Wrll I guess I will have to monitor it this is only my second tank of gas since I had the computer tunned. I would still like to get rid of it and by myself a Duramax. Looking at a 2007 GMC Ext Cab Duramax Diesel. I was convinced to buy it until I found out that the plow manufactures do not recomend anything bigger then a 7'-6" straight blade.


----------



## chcav1218

lesedwards;990639 said:


> Wrll I guess I will have to monitor it this is only my second tank of gas since I had the computer tunned. I would still like to get rid of it and by myself a Duramax. Looking at a 2007 GMC Ext Cab Duramax Diesel. I was convinced to buy it until I found out that the plow manufactures do not recomend anything bigger then a 7'-6" straight blade.


you could do an 8' 8.5' and be fine. They estimate the ratings for a cab full of passengers.


----------



## 1500hdcntryboy

Go with Amsoil, its the best oil out there you can get


----------



## RBEnterprises

I'm going to have to look in to a tune for my 2000 2500 w/ 4.10 gears, getting 10 mpg all the time is starting to suck, still not complaining to much, the truck is a beast.


----------

